# CrockPot Green Chili Enchilada Casserole



## forty_caliber (Nov 28, 2011)

Our local grocery store was handing out samples of this over the weekend.  I adapted it for the slow cooker.

3 pounds cooked and shredded poutry
1 cup chicken broth
1 cup chopped onion
16 6" corn tortillas cut into bite size pieces
1 33 oz jar Cookwell and Company Green Chili Stew
2 cups shredded colby jack, divided
Salt and pepper to taste

Mix together in the cooker:poultry
broth
onion
tortillas
Green Chili Stew
1 1/2 cups of colby jack
salt and pepper​Cook on low for 4 to 6 hours.  Afterwards, sprinkle top with remaining cheese and place insert (if your cooker can't do this transfer to oven safe casserole) under broiler until cheese is browned (5 - 10.  Serve immediately.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds really good!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 28, 2011)

Yum!  Where do you find the green chili stew?


----------



## forty_caliber (Nov 28, 2011)

It's available at HEB (local grocery store) in this part of Texas.  It's also available online.  If you can't find it locally, speak to the grocery manager.  I'll bet they could order some.

.40


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, .40!


----------

